# Canon Milestone - 90 Million EF Lenses Manufactured



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 30, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13617"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13617">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., May 29, 2013</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced its parent company, Canon Inc., has reached a new lens-manufacturing milestone with the production of its 90-millionth EF-series interchangeable lens for EOS cameras. Canon turned out its 90-millionth lens, an EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM (released in September 2012), on May 23, 2013.</p>
<p>The production of interchangeable EF lenses for Canon EOS-series AF (autofocus) single-lens reflex film cameras began in 1987 at the Company’s Utsunomiya Plant. Since that time, supported by a wide range of users, demand has steadily increased and production has expanded. Today, Canon produces EF lenses at four of the Company’s manufacturing bases, including Canon Inc., Taiwan; Canon Opto (Malaysia) Sdn. Bhd.; and Oita Canon Inc. in southern Japan.</p>
<p>EF lens production surpassed the 10-million-unit mark in 1995, doubled to 20 million lenses in 2001, and went on to reach 30 million units in 2006 and 40 million units in 2008. Afterward, due to the rapid spread of EOS digital SLR cameras, production of EF lenses gained further momentum, crossing the 50-million-unit threshold in 2009, reaching 60 million units in January 2011, and hitting the 70-million-unit mark in October of the same year. In August 2012, lens production reached 80 million units and now, a little over nine months later, the company commemorates its latest manufacturing milestone of 90 million lenses.</p>
<p>Canon’s proprietary EF lenses, launched in March 1987 along with the EOS SLR camera system, have continued to evolve since their introduction, leading the industry through the incorporation of a wide range of innovative technologies, including the Ultrasonic Motor (USM), Image Stabilizer (IS) technology, a multi-layered diffractive optical (DO) element, and Subwavelength Structure Coating (SWC) anti-reflection technology.</p>
<p>With the introduction in May this year of the EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x, super-telephoto zoom lens with a built-in 1.4x extender that makes possible a 200-560 mm focal length range, along with EF Cinema Lenses for digital cinematography, Canon’s extensive EF lens-series lineup now comprises a total of 84 models.</p>
<p>Canon will continue refining its diverse imaging technologies based on its core optical technologies, striving to produce exceptional and reliable lenses and cameras that cater to the varying needs of photographers-from first-time users to advanced amateurs and professionals-while contributing to expanding the photographic and video imaging culture.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Woody (May 30, 2013)

Just a quick recap:
Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013

Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2013)

Woody said:


> Just a quick recap:
> Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 75 million in Nov 2012
> 
> Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013


 
You are distorting the numbers. The Canon figures are for EF (Electrically focused) lenses, and do not include3 manual focus lenses.
What are the Nikon figures for their electrically focused lenses? Far smaller.


----------



## Woody (May 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You are distorting the numbers. The Canon figures are for EF (Electrically focused) lenses, and do not include3 manual focus lenses.
> What are the Nikon figures for their electrically focused lenses? Far smaller.



I did NOT conjure the numbers. Just google 'Canon lens milestone million' and 'Nikon lens milestone million'. I merely REPORT the manufacturers' claims.

If you do not believe the figures, please take that up with the manufacturers.


----------



## eric_ykchan (May 30, 2013)

Nokia was once a great company, too


----------



## 2n10 (May 30, 2013)

Boy those lens number sure show Canon is in serious trouble. :

Looks more like Nikon is having troubles to me based on those figures.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 30, 2013)

Woody said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You are distorting the numbers. The Canon figures are for EF (Electrically focused) lenses, and do not include3 manual focus lenses.
> ...



The Nikon figures are including all kinds of lenses that they have made since 1933, they specifically include pre AF slr lenses and the Nikon 1 series lenses. Canon are specifically reporting figures for EF lenses, these include EF-s and EF-m lenses but they didn't start production until 1987, so Nikon are reporting 54 years more sales in their figures!

It is always difficult to cut through the marketing crap but Canon do outsell Nikon in DSLR's and their lenses, for whatever difference that makes.


----------



## unfocused (May 30, 2013)

I think you are all missing Woody's point. The important thing here is the trend line, rather than the numbers. The point is that Nikon's self-reported numbers started higher than Canon's self-reported numbers, but Canon has overtaken Nikon and the spread seems to be widening. 

Gross sales are less instructive than seeing that the trend is that Canon has accelerated their sales at a much faster pace than Nikon.


----------



## Frage (May 30, 2013)

80 million 50mm f/1,8 Mk II  ;D


----------



## Sella174 (May 30, 2013)

I wonder what is the lens by lens breakdown of that 90 million?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> I wonder what is the lens by lens breakdown of that 90 million?



Well, in 2011 they had manufactured 70 million EF lenses and 50 million EOS bodies. So, if that ratio holds, 50 million of those 90 million lenses are most likely the variants of the EF-S 18-55mm kit lens.


----------



## Sella174 (May 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> So, if that ratio holds, 50 million of those 90 million lenses are most likely the variants of the EF-S 18-55mm kit lens.



That is nothing to be proud of. :-\


----------



## Frage (May 30, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > So, if that ratio holds, 50 million of those 90 million lenses are most likely the variants of the EF-S 18-55mm kit lens.
> ...



What did you expect?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > So, if that ratio holds, 50 million of those 90 million lenses are most likely the variants of the EF-S 18-55mm kit lens.
> ...



You do realize that those with an xD or xxD body and more than 1-2 lenses are a minuscule fraction of the Canon dSLR user base, right? :


----------



## wayno (May 30, 2013)

Frage said:


> 80 million 50mm f/1,8 Mk II  ;D



Um... 200 135 f2 soft focuses?


----------



## Haydn1971 (May 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You do realize that those with an xD or xxD body and more than 1-2 lenses are a minuscule fraction of the Canon dSLR user base, right? :



Out of interest, is there anywhere that shows total numbers of each camera sold ?


----------



## wayno (May 30, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that those with an xD or xxD body and more than 1-2 lenses are a minuscule fraction of the Canon dSLR user base, right? :
> ...



I daresay the Rebels would be rocking those numbers quite hard...


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 31, 2013)

wayno said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Off topic, but I checked out your FB, I really like your art. 

J


----------



## Sella174 (May 31, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You do realize that those with an xD or xxD body and more than 1-2 lenses are a minuscule fraction of the Canon dSLR user base, right? :



Yes, I do. What I meant was that it is kinda silly for Canon to say they're the greatest because they built 50 million 18-55mm kit lenses.

(And maybe if Canon made more EF-S primes, xxxD users will perhaps actually buy a second/third lens. What an untapped market?)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2013)

Woody said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You are distorting the numbers. The Canon figures are for EF (Electrically focused) lenses, and do not include3 manual focus lenses.
> ...


 
You are showing out how easy it is for a person to be fooled by numbers. . Just because you found as number on the internet does not make it a valid comparison.

Note the title of the post 

It is for EF electrically focused lenses, and not for every lens that Canon has made. The number you reported for Nikon was for every lens they have made.


----------



## RGF (Jun 8, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > So, if that ratio holds, 50 million of those 90 million lenses are most likely the variants of the EF-S 18-55mm kit lens.
> ...



Wonder how many people have only 1 lens and 1body? We have *only* 5 bodies and 16 lenses (counting TCs but not extension tubes). Interesting research project for someone at Canon. Just look at the points in takes to qualify for each level of CPS - rather low in my opinion


----------



## RGF (Jun 8, 2013)

Are we going to create pool when the 100 millionth lens will be made?


----------

